# Possible OFRN Decent??



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey Guys


how are you all? I have an almost 6 month old APBT, he is all red, with a patch of white on his chest, he has a light amber coloured eyes, he has red toe nails, red nose, red lips. The entire litter is like him and as are the parents... all (Red Coats, brownish/reddish eyes, red nose, red lips, and red nails)

do you guys think that its possible they are from the OFRN strain? 


thanks..


He also has Red Pads and that dark red section from the base of the neck to the tail..?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Sure, it's possible. My dynamic duo, Kaos and Nala are the same red you described and I have wondered about that myself; however, it's all just supposition. There's no way to know, know way to tell, etc. It's also unethical to say they're OFRN bloodline dogs without having proven peds from a reputable breeder and there are not many reputable OFRN that I'm aware of. I know of a few well known ones scattered across the country but not many. Now that doesn't mean there aren't more out there, I just know of the few big ones. We love pics here and I would love to see some pics of your boy since he looks, by description, a lot like my two!

~Jess


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

Not too sure how to post a picture??


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

You have to host them somewhere like photobucket (what a lot of us use since it's free) and then copy the link from that site and paste in a thread here.


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

If these are of the blood, then it would be interesting to know how they got to this part of the world. (Zimbabwe) Africa..  Will try take some nice pictures and then post them..

will see if i can post some older ones now..


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

that is at four and a half months old ish 
not a great picture


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

He is very cute. Darker than my two but he does look somewhat like my Nala girl

Nala



Kaos


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

ahh they are nice.. how old are they? These red nose dogs seem to have ears that sit quite low, where as a lot of other strains have half prick ears, which is what the akc and ukc want.. Even pics of the OFRN dogs, show low set ears..


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

They're about 9 mos in those pics, brother and sister. They will turn 1 on 6/28 already. My the last year has gone fast! We were going to do their ears and have them cropped but there were other things going on that required that money at the time. Since they're mutts and can't do conformation in either UKC or ADBA I don't see the point so we're going to let the flop! I wanted to do LR with Kaos in either ADBA or UKC to get into some obedience or other dogsports but he's unaltered and I can't. I'm still fighting with my hubs about that. Nala is spayed, as is our older white girl Ciara, but we're still fighting about Kaos :cheers:


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> They're about 9 mos in those pics, brother and sister. They will turn 1 on 6/28 already. My the last year has gone fast! We were going to do their ears and have them cropped but there were other things going on that required that money at the time. Since they're mutts and can't do conformation in either UKC or ADBA I don't see the point so we're going to let the flop! I wanted to do LR with Kaos in either ADBA or UKC to get into some obedience or other dogsports but he's unaltered and I can't. I'm still fighting with my hubs about that. Nala is spayed, as is our older white girl Ciara, but we're still fighting about Kaos :cheers:


Interesting, here we don't have laws, which say the dogs need to get fixed, i would never neuter my dog.. i have him pulling weight, tug of war, hanging, that sort of stuff.. he is super loyal, and fearless, not worried about anything.. He is good with other dogs and people, but wants to kill anything that is not a dog  lol..


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

LR registrations are limited registrations in ADBA/UKC/AKC....UKC requires PL (performance listing) dogs to be spayed or neutered to be registered. PL registration is the only registration you can get for a dog, whether purebred or not, with an unknown ped or with confirmation disqualifications if the ped is known. In ADBA it's considered LPP (limited performance program) registration and they also require the dog to be spayed or neutered to be registered. AKC only recognizes the AmStaff but does allow mixed breed/unk ped registration of dogs through their Canine Partners program but this program also requires these dogs to be spayed or neutered. All the major clubs require dogs of unknown ped or with conformation disqualifications to be spayed or neutered prior to registered to keep BYB's and breeders from continuing mutt lines or lines unqualified to earn titles. It's for the betterment of the breeds and I completely agree with the policy. Unfortunately Nala has a wonky leg so she's not going to be any good in dogsports and hubs has an issue with neutering males as well so that (at least for now) takes Kaos out of it as well. We're currently fighting, for lack of a better word, about Kaos. There is no reason *NOT* to neuter him and he would do really well in dog sports. But it's currently at a stalemate


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> LR registrations are limited registrations in ADBA/UKC/AKC....UKC requires PL (performance listing) dogs to be spayed or neutered to be registered. PL registration is the only registration you can get for a dog, whether purebred or not, with an unknown ped or with confirmation disqualifications if the ped is known. In ADBA it's considered LPP (limited performance program) registration and they also require the dog to be spayed or neutered to be registered. AKC only recognizes the AmStaff but does allow mixed breed/unk ped registration of dogs through their Canine Partners program but this program also requires these dogs to be spayed or neutered. All the major clubs require dogs of unknown ped or with conformation disqualifications to be spayed or neutered prior to registered to keep BYB's and breeders from continuing mutt lines or lines unqualified to earn titles. It's for the betterment of the breeds and I completely agree with the policy. Unfortunately Nala has a wonky leg so she's not going to be any good in dogsports and hubs has an issue with neutering males as well so that (at least for now) takes Kaos out of it as well. We're currently fighting, for lack of a better word, about Kaos. There is no reason *NOT* to neuter him and he would do really well in dog sports. But it's currently at a stalemate


That's a lot that i didn't know. You know what irritates me so much, here in Africa, people who breed dogs, any breed, they think that because they have for instance a"Pitbull" or a "boerboel" or a "Ridgeback" what ever the breed, they reckon they can sell them for a lot of money, mostly puppies now cost on average $350.00 USD for a "Mutt". Their dogs are not even from an established blood line, and they think they have right to charge high prices.. If we were in the US at least that wouldn't happen.. They should just charge enough to cover vet bills and so they get a goo home... The problem is here that the "locals" like to breed these dogs, they are unlicensed and are breeding "mutts" which are supposedly Pedigree, and the only people who are supposed to be preventing this is the SPCA, but they have no funds. So its a lost cause.. Anyway, that's just how it is..

There are no dog sports that i would like to enter here  Just dog shows and those courses (forget what they are called) Agility ones?

Wouldn't mind doing weight pulling and dock jumping.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OFRN is a very limited and protected line. There's actually a sub registry just for them. There are so few true OFRN out there now.
I know Flametree and Southern Inferno run pure OFRN. They are wicked picky about who gets a pup and they are all working or show dogs from what I've seen. Those traits are their standard, but not only available in the lines that make up the OFRN. 
So IMO, it's not likely that that is what you have and without a ped, there's no way to know really.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> OFRN is a very limited and protected line. There's actually a sub registry just for them. There are so few true OFRN out there now.
> I know Flametree and Southern Inferno run pure OFRN. They are wicked picky about who gets a pup and they are all working or show dogs from what I've seen. Those traits are their standard, but not only available in the lines that make up the OFRN.
> So IMO, it's not likely that that is what you have and without a ped, there's no way to know really.


Flametree is VERY close to me location wise (about 45 mins or so from where they were anyway) but they don't breed any longer and I believe did a co-own with another kennel on their last few OFRN dogs so that the other kennel could continue the line. That was a while ago though so I'm not sure where his dogs have continued on. Southern Inferno is where I check in often on their dogs and breedings. The OFRN line is my favorite and I've done most of my research there when I started learning about peds and how to read them. I would love to own and show/compete with one of their dogs someday though I know the odds are slim.

I know it is HIGHLY unlikely that my mutts have any OFRN blood in them. Aside from the looks, Kaos doesn't have the pure drive of the line and Nala is, well, let's call her "special". But a girl can dream and wonder!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

JK4EVA said:


> That's a lot that i didn't know. You know what irritates me so much, here in Africa, people who breed dogs, any breed, they think that because they have for instance a"Pitbull" or a "boerboel" or a "Ridgeback" what ever the breed, they reckon they can sell them for a lot of money, mostly puppies now cost on average $350.00 USD for a "Mutt". Their dogs are not even from an established blood line, and they think they have right to charge high prices.. If we were in the US at least that wouldn't happen.. They should just charge enough to cover vet bills and so they get a goo home... The problem is here that the "locals" like to breed these dogs, they are unlicensed and are breeding "mutts" which are supposedly Pedigree, and the only people who are supposed to be preventing this is the SPCA, but they have no funds. So its a lost cause.. Anyway, that's just how it is..
> 
> There are no dog sports that i would like to enter here
> 
> ...


It is not any different in the US unfortunately. We have the same problems here with Back yard breeders (BYB) saying anything they want and charging high dollar for unproven mutts. So we have the same problems and little enforcement of what rules and laws to prevent these issues as well. You're right it is very irritating.

Agility is a dog sport. I just started doing some very lite weight-pulling with Kaos but we won't do any competing as I said. Hopefully one day I'll have my dog to show/compete with (Hey Indie I'm looking at you!)


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ciaramama said:


> Flametree is VERY close to me location wise (about 45 mins or so from where they were anyway) but they don't breed any longer and I believe did a co-own with another kennel on their last few OFRN dogs so that the other kennel could continue the line. That was a while ago though so I'm not sure where his dogs have continued on. Southern Inferno is where I check in often on their dogs and breedings. The OFRN line is my favorite and I've done most of my research there when I started learning about peds and how to read them. I would love to own and show/compete with one of their dogs someday though I know the odds are slim.
> 
> I know it is HIGHLY unlikely that my mutts have any OFRN blood in them. Aside from the looks, Kaos doesn't have the pure drive of the line and Nala is, well, let's call her "special". But a girl can dream and wonder!


That's too bad about Flametree. They had some REALLY good looking dogs.


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

Ciaramama, this is the latest picture, at 6 months old 12th June. He is starting to look good now... Often get loads of comments when i am walking him, people saying "ahh nice dog" or "Can I have him" haha


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

JK4EVA,

Unfortunately, your picture is not showing up for us. Would you mind giving it another try.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

JK4EVA said:


> Ciaramama, this is the latest picture, at 6 months old 12th June. He is starting to look good now... Often get loads of comments when i am walking him, people saying "ahh nice dog" or "Can I have him" haha


He is a handsome dog but hard to tell from that pic. It's a little fuzzy. I love the white on his chest. Thanks for sharing the pics! My duo is almost a year old...take lots and lots of pics, it goes so fast!

~Jess


----------



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

Jock at at 6 months


----------



## angela w (Jun 13, 2017)

absolutley beautiful both ur girl n ur boy.... thanx for sharing ur pic


----------

